# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > CodeIgniter >  Memory limit of 10240 KB exceeded for buffered query

## sara.ghavam

سلام دوستان به یک مشکل بزرگی خوردم
من با این خطا مواجه میشم
هم توی xampp و هم توی IIS چی کار باید بکنم؟ تعداد رکورد ها هم 3941 هستش

و کدی هم که دارم اینه

$query = $this->db->get('news_temp');   	
	  $news = $query->row(); 

*A Database Error Occurred*Error Number: IMSSP/-59
Memory limit of 10240 KB exceeded for buffered query
SELECT * FROM "sd_news_temp"
Filename: C:/xampp/htdocs/system/database/DB_driver.php
Line Number: 656

----------


## plague

اگه 1 خبر رو میخای چرا همه رو از دیتبایس خوندی ؟! با Limit محدودش کن  
در هر صورت حافظه یا همون رم کم میاری تو تنظیمات زیادش کن
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/2...buffered-query

----------


## sara.ghavam

> اگه 1 خبر رو میخای چرا همه رو از دیتبایس خوندی ؟! با Limit محدودش کن  
> در هر صورت حافظه یا همون رم کم میاری تو تنظیمات زیادش کن
> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/2...buffered-query


تشکر دوست گلم
الان وقتی لیمیت کردم چطوری یکی یکی برم رکورد بعدی؟؟

----------


## sara.ghavam

در ضمن از این لینک استفاده کرده بودم اما دذست نشده بود

----------


## plague

> تشکر دوست گلم
> الان وقتی لیمیت کردم چطوری یکی یکی برم رکورد بعدی؟؟


تو حلقه میزاری دیگه 




> در ضمن از این لینک استفاده کرده بودم اما دذست نشده بود



متوجه نمیشم

----------


## sara.ghavam

مشکل حل شد دوست گلم

----------

